# Flea Control for a Semi-Feral Cat



## Slyder (Aug 11, 2020)

My local cat will let me pet him, but not pick him up or put a collar on him. Lately he started scratching even more than usual. Where he could lick, his black hair turned a brownish color. I got some of the drops you put on the back of their neck, at great personal expense. Seems to be helping, but he still scratches. Today I put some warm water on an old T-shirt and was surprised that he let me wash him a bit. Thinking that maybe I'll get some flea shampoo, put it in warm water on a cloth, and have another cloth with just water, so a little wash and rinse. Any advice on this situation?


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

Those back-of-the-head flea drops are very expensive, I agree. They do seem to work though. My cat still scratches, but he doesn't have fleas, I think it's just random itches. 

I'd not use two different flea poisons at the same time.


----------



## Slyder (Aug 11, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I will not use the flea shampoo.


----------

